# Old school style straps vs new straps?



## StephenSanchez (Jul 29, 2014)

Wondering what you guys would say about the difference in riding you may have found between bindings with an "old style" toe strap (the one that goes over the toes and over the foot) vs the newer style toe strap which has been dominant for about 10-15 yrs I guess (the one that tucks in the tips of the toes or front of the foot). I rode old equipment for a long time (almost 20yrs) and got used freeriding with the old style toe strap. I've upgraded my equipment and been riding the newer straps for a couple of years but I don't get the same responsiveness or board control and wondering if the change in toe hold has something to do with it?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

StephenSanchez said:


> Wondering what you guys would say about the difference in riding you may have found between bindings with an "old style" toe strap (the one that goes over the toes and over the foot) vs the newer style toe strap which has been dominant for about 10-15 yrs I guess (the one that tucks in the tips of the toes or front of the foot). I rode old equipment for a long time (almost 20yrs) and got used freeriding with the old style toe strap. I've upgraded my equipment and been riding the newer straps for a couple of years but I don't get the same responsiveness or board control and wondering if the change in toe hold has something to do with it?


Toe cap > toe strap by far for me


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That's odd because I feel as though I get more responsiveness with the toe caps rather than the toe straps..


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Caps are gonna be better than Straps any day of the week!!!!!

Brands like FLUX have a Toe Strap that can be used either way!!!!!

I'm guessin its probabl more to do with the style/model of ya new gear, rather than the tech, that's lost the responsiveness you're missin?????


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ime, with old school there is less fiddlin...with new school toe caps they tend to loosen up or slip more


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Toe caps rule but they must have a hole in the middle so they bite down nice and firm on the boot.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

StephenSanchez said:


> I've upgraded my equipment and been riding the newer straps for a couple of years but I don't get the same responsiveness or board control and wondering if the change in toe hold has something to do with it?


Toe caps are pretty awesome. Your issue could simply be with the equipment itself (the new board or bindings are just less responsive than what you had previously) or compatibility (board and binding are a poor match OR toe cap is a poor fit with your boots). There are a lot of variables obviously, but I doubt it's the toe cap unless it just doesn't fit with your boots. What was the old set up and what new equipment did you all get?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

ETM said:


> Toe caps rule but they must have a hole in the middle so they bite down nice and firm on the boot.


I've found it depends on the boot. My old forum boots had a very rounded toe box that fit perfectly with burton's toe cap while my unions would frequently slip off. This year I switched to 32 which have a more squared off toe box (if that makes sense) which the unions "bite down" into, while the burtons don't feel quite as secure.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> I've found it depends on the boot. My old forum boots had a very rounded toe box that fit perfectly with burton's toe cap while my unions would frequently slip off. This year I switched to 32 which have a more squared off toe box (if that makes sense) which the unions "bite down" into, while the burtons don't feel quite as secure.


FLUX's FTM does a pretty good job of holdin onto pretty much any boot shape!!!!!


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry for the stupid question. But what is the difference In terms of construction between them?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I like K2 formullas, they does very good job with holding toe in place and these two small toe straps are adjustable, no prob with any boot shape.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Sorry for the stupid question. But what is the difference In terms of construction between them?


The old toe strap was one piece that went across the bridge of the foot, whereas the cap strap is more of a two (or more) sectioned strap that was designed to "cup" the toe box of the boot!!!!!

If that makes sense?????


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> Sorry for the stupid question. But what is the difference In terms of construction between them?


Between the different brands or between caps and straps in general?


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

General difference 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> General difference
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.shayboarder.com/wp-content/gallery/2008_12/cimg4234.jpg

vs

Google Image Result for

Rather than just going over the top of the boot and holding the front of you foot down it cups and supports the entire toe box. Big improvement IMO.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Rather than just going over the top of the boot and holding the front of you foot down *and sqeezing off all blood flow to toes *it cups and supports the entire toe box *without squeezing the arch*. Big improvement IMO.


Li'll addition 
Big improvement indeed. IMO, actually the biggest one besides the invention of splits.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

except you have to make sure the binding is properly sized for your boot, and that the boot is properly centered on the binding. if your toes stick out too much you might not get enough vertical pull for it to work properly.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> except you have to make sure the binding is properly sized for your boot, and that the boot is properly centered on the binding. if your toes stick out too much you might not get enough vertical pull for it to work properly.


How's that different than old school bindings? If your boot doesn't fit your binding and you're not centered on your board you're going to have problems either way.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

old-school bindings will still pull your foot down even if the strap is at the wrong place. and I wasn't talking about being centered on the board, I was talking about being centered on the binding i.e. adjusting your heelcup accordingly. but obviously if stuff isn't fitted it won't work as it should.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Another vote here for toe caps as superior to toe straps.

I tried Flow bindings a few years ago, before they developed their hybrid strap option. While I was okay with the binding, I didn't like not having a strap cradling the toe box of my boot. It just feels more locked in with a toe cap imo.

I'm curious to try the new Flows with the hybrid strap and the supposedly improved toe cap.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this yesterday and thought it was applicable.

Instagram


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Caps are gonna be better than Straps any day of the week!!!!!
> 
> Brands like FLUX *have a Toe Strap that can be used either way!!!!!*
> 
> I'm guessin its probabl more to do with the style/model of ya new gear, rather than the tech, that's lost the responsiveness you're missin?????


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Saw this yesterday and thought it was applicable.
> 
> Instagram


no highbacks either..


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Another vote here for toe caps as superior to toe straps.
> 
> I tried Flow bindings a few years ago, before they developed their hybrid strap option. While I was okay with the binding, I didn't like not having a strap cradling the toe box of my boot. It just feels more locked in with a toe cap imo.
> 
> I'm curious to try the new Flows with the hybrid strap and the supposedly improved toe cap.


My Union MC toe straps slip down on top of my foot (like traditional straps) every so often which is bloody annoying.

My vote is for toe caps when I haven't even used them before...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> no highbacks either..


I didn't even notice that. Surfing with the flight attendant. I want one.


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

I can relate with the OP as I have finally begun riding toecap last year. You definitely had a level of fine control at slower speeds with toe strap. To get anything similar with cap you have to use different muscles in your feet and its not as precise....BUT.....the comfort is well worth the loss of a little fine control to me.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

On a piste performance course a few years ago we were told by the instructor that you get more control from straps rather than caps, however I have the same problem with union straps that they have a tendency to slip down the front of your boot, I am a fan of my ride toe straps the rubber webbing sits pretty much on the end of you boot and doesn't go anywhere.


----------

